# update on 600EK



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi folks back from our weekend early due to the fact that our gas regulator broke and we were on a CL with no hot water!
God news for us our current dealer has found us a 2009 Bolero with a comfort pack which has aircon and cruise control we are ecstatic and can't wait! We hope and pray that this is it!!!!
Thanks everyone for your advice I'm sure I'll be on plenty more for advice when we pick her up
Cheers
Nichola


----------

